

Show HN: Fetch your last tweet (to show on your site) hassle free - acrzn
https://murmuring-badlands-6496.herokuapp.com

======
acrzn
Since Twitter changed their API to require authentication on every request
about all the sites I've made got broken. They all had this "Last tweet"
bubble that suddenly didn't work anymore. Now I fixed it. Instead of changing
every site back-end code to contemplate an authenticated request to Twitter's
API, I made a separate web app that does that and only that. It accepts cross-
origin requests and delivers your last tweet in additional formats to fit your
need. It even auto link your URLs and mentions. Now I made it public. Hope you
enjoy it.

~~~
halisaurus
I'd wrap this into a single HTML/JS snippet with something like
[PUT_YOUR_USERNAME_HERE]. Style it to show the last tweet in Twitter's card
style. Show that on the site and anyone can use it, even without knowing what
a GET request is. Drop a credit link to your site at the bottom. This is the
simple stuff that is useful to non-technical bloggers and Tumblr-ers.

~~~
acrzn
Nice, thanks for the advice I'll look into it.

